# need a new bigger turbo



## vwturboshocker01 (May 4, 2010)

i have a 2001 jetta 1.8t an i believe my turbo is giving out so im lookin for a new turbo now an since im getting a new one i might as well go bigger 
any feedback is helpful on how to do this best


----------



## r.dixon (Oct 6, 2009)

I hear a lot of people talking about the gt28rs


----------



## vwturboshocker01 (May 4, 2010)

what exactly is the model number i need and where is the best place to get them?
i have heard a lot of people are selling fakes and they are killing engines


----------



## r.dixon (Oct 6, 2009)

you can try atp turbo, cts turbo. there are quiet a few shops out there. i like the atp eliminator kit because it is a direct bolt on.you can use the existing stock exhaust manifold


----------



## vwturboshocker01 (May 4, 2010)

thanks for the info 
now i just gotta get the money 
you know anywhere i can get that haha


----------

